# Help Needed With Tank Wiring! All I need are pictures!



## partsguy (Oct 21, 2014)

Does ANYONE here have a 1963 or older Huffman with a horn-equipped tank? Would you care to take some pictures of the horn button and the inside of the tank? What horn does it have?

I am about to restore a '63 Silver Jet but have to recreate the tank. I can't find any pictures of these parts anywhere!


----------

